# [Shiva] Zharyon - Spielen in angenehmer Gesellschaft



## TerraBlade (10. Dezember 2018)

Da ich kein passendes Unterforum gefunden habe Poste ich es mal hier direkt.

 

Hallo!

Wir haben FF14 gerade wieder frisch für uns entdeckt und suchen für alten, aktuellen und kommenden Content entspannte Mitspieler! Wir sind gerade noch im Wachstum und daher recht klein, aber würden uns freuen, wenn sich Gleichgesinnte zu uns gesellen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob ihr Neulinge oder alte Hasen seid.

*Über Zharyon*
Zharyon ist eine organisierte Gemeinschaft für Casualspieler in MMORPGs und darüber hinaus. Unser Ziel ist es, gleichgesinnte SpielerInnen in einer entspannten Atmosphäre zu begrüßen, in der sich alle MitspielerInnen wohl fühlen, sich kennen und gerne miteinander spielen.

*Gemeinschaft*
Neue Mitglieder laden wir aufgrund ihrer Persönlichkeit zu uns ein und achten darauf, dass sie in die bestehende Gruppe passen. Ausrüstung, Raids, "Skill" und "Endgame" im allgemeinen spielt bei uns eine untergeordnete Rolle, wichtiger ist uns, dass neue Mitglieder sich gut in die Gemeinschaft einfügen.

Neu-Mitglieder sollten sich etwas Mühe geben, mit dem Rest der Gilde in Kontakt zu treten, worauf wir insbesondere in der Probephase achten. Gute Wege sind die Teilnahme an gemeinsamen Aktivitäten, Forenbeteiligung und Anschluss an den Discord-Server.

Unser Ziel ist es, eine Gemeinschaft zu sein, die auch über ein einzelnes Spiel hinaus als solche funktioniert und gerne gemeinsam spielt und diskutiert, daher sprechen wir dem Forum eine besondere Bedeutung zu. Multigaming haben wir dabei durchaus auch im Sinn.

*Casual*
Viele von uns tragen Verantwortung außerhalb des Spiels- Familie, Arbeit, Schule oder Studium. Für uns ist es selbstverständlich, dass diese gegenüber online spielen Vorrang haben. Aus diesem Grund betrachten wir euch erst nach einem Jahr Abwesenheit aus dem Forum als inaktiv und werden euch im Spiel aus der Gilde entfernen und im Forum einer entsprechenden Benutzergruppe zuordnen.

Casual bedeutet für uns:


dass der Casualspieler mal nicht online ist, auch mal länger
dass er auch ineffiziente Charaktere und/oder Skillungen haben kann, (mal) keinen Voicechat nutzen mag und er trotzdem bei Unternehmungen nicht aussen vor gelassen wird
es ist Freizeit, keine Leistungserbringung nötig, in der Regel gibt es davon schon im RL genug
Termine könnten kurzfristig abgesagt werden
frei von elitärem Denken
dass ihm für all diese Sachen nicht mit Unverständnis/Ausgrenzung in der Gilde begegnet wird
*Organisation in Final Fantasy*


Es werden unregelmäßig allgemeine Events angeboten, wie Dungeongänge, Aktivitäten in der offenen Welt oder auch PvP
Zu den allgemeinen Events und Aktivitäten möchten wir auch versuchen Rätsel- und Storyevents zu organisieren.
Auch wenn wir gerade noch sehr klein sind, möchten wir dennoch versuchen auf ein gemeinsames Haus zu sparen.
Falls ihr euch von unserer Vorstellung angesprochen fühlt, dann schaut doch mal bei uns unter zharyon.de vorbei!


----------

